# AetherSX2 is a new PlayStation 2 emulator for Android, is currently in alpha



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 18, 2021)

What an interesting bit of news. Will this be the Drastic of PS2 emulation?


----------



## TheCasketMan (Nov 18, 2021)

Hopefully we get a Windows port.


----------



## Flame (Nov 18, 2021)

i hope this gets good real soon. im too lazy to hook up my PS2 to my TV right now.


----------



## NoNAND (Nov 18, 2021)

Flame said:


> i hope this gets good real soon. im too lazy to hook up my PS2 to my TV right now.


Yeah same

I sold my PS2 btw


----------



## Plazorn (Nov 18, 2021)

Switchroot?


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Nov 18, 2021)

If this is legit Damonps2 will rot in hell, just as that malware mess of stolen pcsx2 code should.


Although according to some info i saw on the "Official Page" for Aethersx2 on r/emulationonandroid this may also be using pcsx2 code, but within the license guidelines.
EDIT: to rectify this comment i found the post on reddit i was talking about and found the github link, it *could* be a pcsx2 fork or maybe our dev here is just a madlad who made their own implementation.
FINAL EDIT: So it's a fork, but a fully approved by the PCSX2 Team one, unlike a certain piece of paid garbage that i'm gonna just pretend doesn't exist as it's gonna fall into the void of neglect now, I'm going on a limb and saying if they trust and support AetherSX2, we have all the reason in the world now to do the same.

This is your totally unprofessional, one-time and unofficial PS2 Emulator reporter Cinna signing out; have fun playing your PS2 collection when this releases!


----------



## Scarlet (Nov 18, 2021)

Yeeessssss, finally I can play Persona 3 portably!


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Nov 18, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> Yeeessssss, finally I can play Persona 3 portably!


_*insert p3p joke*
(wait that's the point of your comment isn't it.)_

FES is better for the most part anyways though


----------



## sudeki300 (Nov 18, 2021)

hopefully this will be the saviour for ps2 emulation on Android phones


----------



## Scarlet (Nov 18, 2021)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> _*insert p3p joke*
> (wait that's the point of your comment isn't it.)_
> 
> FES is better for the most part anyways though


Yeah I want to get into Portable but FES is just so nice. Best opening theme of any game I've played too (Tales of Zestiria a close second!).


----------



## N10A (Nov 18, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> Yeeessssss, finally I can play Persona 3 portably!


AND persona 4!


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Nov 18, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> Yeah I want to get into Portable but FES is just so nice. Best opening theme of any game I've played too (Tales of Zestiria a close second!).


Yeah, i usually don't think much of game openings but damn FES is amazing with it!


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Nov 18, 2021)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> If this is legit Damonps2 will rot in hell, just as that malware mess of stolen pcsx2 code should.
> 
> 
> Although according to some info i saw on the "Official Page" for Aethersx2 on r/emulationonandroid this may also be using pcsx2 code, but within the license guidelines.
> EDIT: to rectify this comment i found the post on reddit i was talking about and found the github link, it *could* be a pcsx2 fork or maybe our dev here is just a madlad who made their own implementation.


it's definitely a fork


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Nov 18, 2021)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> it's definitely a fork


Yeah, 99% likely, just legal and respectful unlike damon.


----------



## theeternal92 (Nov 18, 2021)

Hope this emulator turns out well. I'd love to replay Shadow Hearts again.


----------



## Brawl345 (Nov 18, 2021)

Sketchy af. No download? No code? Just the GitHub page with no screenshots or anything? GitHub account created 6 days ago? Why is this news? This smells like stolen code.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Nov 18, 2021)

Brawl345 said:


> Sketchy af. No download? No code? Just the GitHub page with no screenshots or anything? GitHub account created 6 days ago? Why is this news? This smells like stolen code.


Shady or not it's a hot subject, PS2 Emulation is already somewhat messy on PC so mobile users have one of two options atm, use an extremely slow and heavily WIP safe emulator (Play!) or use a shady, paid and very likely malicious but much more (in comparasion) efficient hackjob (DamonPS2). Time will tell if this is just fluff or an actual step in the right direction, but it's noteworthy either way imo as it's promising a lot of things if true.


----------



## Scarlet (Nov 18, 2021)

Brawl345 said:


> Sketchy af. No download? No code? Just the GitHub page with no screenshots or anything? GitHub account created 6 days ago? Why is this news? This smells like stolen code.


Seeing it in action could give it a bit of credibility:


----------



## HellGhast (Nov 18, 2021)

Sounds cool. If thIs is legit then its gonna be a nice app


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 18, 2021)

Impressive. Here I come for Klonoa 2.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Nov 18, 2021)

spotanjo3 said:


> Impressive. Here I come for Klonoa 2.


Good choice!


----------



## artjsalina5 (Nov 18, 2021)

Where is the APK?


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 18, 2021)

This'll make it worth buying a powerful Android phone (I've seen phones with like 16GB RAM and it made me wonder, what for? Emulators).


----------



## DudderButter (Nov 18, 2021)

artjsalina5 said:


> Where is the APK?


It's got to release first.


----------



## ZeroFX (Nov 18, 2021)

my newest 888plus phone is happy to know that


----------



## WG481 (Nov 18, 2021)

Memoir said:


> What an interesting bit of news. Will this be the Drastic of PS2 emulation?


I always have to ask people what they think about DraStic. Did you like it or hate it? 
For me DraStic is peak DS emulation on Android, and I'd like to see that with a PS2 Emulator.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 18, 2021)

I love it. Emulate always, all ways. 


Unless original hardware.


----------



## Peninsula (Nov 18, 2021)

Plazorn said:


> Switchroot?


Don't hold your breath. This emulator recommends a Snapdragon 845 SoC which is significantly more powerful than the Switch's Tegra X1.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 18, 2021)

WG481 said:


> I always have to ask people what they think about DraStic. Did you like it or hate it?
> For me DraStic is peak DS emulation on Android, and I'd like to see that with a PS2 Emulator.


If I said it sucked, I'd be wrong. 

DraStic did what a lot of other emulators promised, but failed to do. Even if it ain't "perfect" or "cycle accurate". It was definitely a welcome addition. Even if paid. I hope this new emulator will prove to be the same.


----------



## GBADWB (Nov 19, 2021)

WG481 said:


> I always have to ask people what they think about DraStic. Did you like it or hate it?
> For me DraStic is peak DS emulation on Android, and I'd like to see that with a PS2 Emulator.


Drastic at its high was considered the best DS emulator, and many wanted a PC port of it. Many people still to this day, is waiting for the open source code for it after the developer said he would release it(and it hasn't happened yet) as he stopped development for it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 19, 2021)

Memoir said:


> If I said it sucked, I'd be wrong.
> 
> DraStic did what a lot of other emulators promised, but failed to do. Even if it ain't "perfect" or "cycle accurate". It was definitely a welcome addition. Even if paid. I hope this new emulator will prove to be the same.



And yet the author of DraStic doesn't give two shits on fixing his emulator for Android 11 users thanks to Scoped Storage. So yeah, can't use it.


----------



## raxadian (Nov 19, 2021)

Memoir said:


> What an interesting bit of news. Will this be the Drastic of PS2 emulation?



The main problem with PS2 emulation is hardware requirements, once Android devices are basically equivalents to 2021 gaming computers they can just fork the PC emulators for PS2.


----------



## WG481 (Nov 19, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> And yet the author of DraStic doesn't give two shits on fixing his emulator for Android 11 users thanks to Scoped Storage. So yeah, can't use it.


Simply downgrade


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 19, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> And yet the author of DraStic doesn't give two shits on fixing his emulator for Android 11 users thanks to Scoped Storage. So yeah, can't use it.



Has Retroarch fixed this same issue? Also, didn't the dev stop development? So...



raxadian said:


> The main problem with PS2 emulation is hardware requirements, once Android devices are basically equivalents to 2021 gaming computers they can just fork the PC emulators for PS2.



Obviously it's not going to open the gates for low end hardware, I mean more so making it more reliable on mobile hardware. Forking the PC variants might not be as simple as it sounds. Haven't they tried this with PCSX2?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 19, 2021)

WG481 said:


> Simply downgrade


Not as simple for a huge chunk of us. I actually can't go back to Android 10 because of a bootloader upgrade. I also can't root my phone because fuck US carriers.


----------



## Guacaholey (Nov 19, 2021)

WG481 said:


> I always have to ask people what they think about DraStic. Did you like it or hate it?
> For me DraStic is peak DS emulation on Android, and I'd like to see that with a PS2 Emulator.


Drastic was great. i don't know what it's like now, but it played stuff full speed on my Xperia Play years ago.


----------



## WG481 (Nov 19, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Not as simple for a huge chunk of us. I actually can't go back to Android 10 because of a bootloader upgrade. I also can't root my phone because fuck US carriers.


Have you looked up a guide for rooting it or is there some sort of carrier snooping?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 19, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Has Retroarch fixed this same issue? Also, didn't the dev stop development? So...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it's not going to open the gates for low end hardware, I mean more so making it more reliable on mobile hardware. Forking the PC variants might not be as simple as it sounds. Haven't they tried this with PCSX2?





WG481 said:


> Simply downgrade


Pretty lame excuse to downgrade for just one app. 



Memoir said:


> Has Retroarch fixed this same issue? Also, didn't the dev stop development? So...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it's not going to open the gates for low end hardware, I mean more so making it more reliable on mobile hardware. Forking the PC variants might not be as simple as it sounds. Haven't they tried this with PCSX2?



Don't know about that.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 19, 2021)

WG481 said:


> Have you looked up a guide for rooting it or is there some sort of carrier snooping?


It's impossible to root my S21 Ultra because I can't unlock the bootloader


----------



## raxadian (Nov 19, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Has Retroarch fixed this same issue? Also, didn't the dev stop development? So...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it's not going to open the gates for low end hardware, I mean more so making it more reliable on mobile hardware. Forking the PC variants might not be as simple as it sounds. Haven't they tried this with PCSX2?



The main reason why PS1 emulation works so great on Android is because even in early Android PS1 emulators  the Android phones who could run them had a hardware several times more powerful that a PS1 and the PS1 being the easiest console of their generation to emulate. 

The PS2... well... it was actually not build correctly so in practice it wasn't more powerful that a Dreamcast, but had the advantage of being a cheapo DVD player and being able to run CDs and DVDs, plus being backwards compatible with the PS1.  

So if you already had a PS1 you could sell it, buy a PS2 and still play all your PS1 games as long as you keep at least one PS1 memory card.  

Anyway the PS2 is a lot harder to emulate partly on purpose as Sony didn't want to deal with another Bleem.  This caused problems on early PS2 games as it was not as easy to program for the PS2 and it was for the PS1.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 19, 2021)

TheCasketMan said:


> Hopefully we get a Windows port.


Well windows 11 supports android APKs, so...


----------



## ElSasori69 (Nov 19, 2021)

TheCasketMan said:


> Hopefully we get a Windows port.


I don't think so, It will most possibbly be based on PCSX2


----------



## Guacaholey (Nov 19, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Well windows 11 supports android APKs, so...


I don't think it supports APKs. Officially it's stated that you download apps through the Microsoft Store. Not that it matters much because this is probably a fork of PCSX2 anyway.


----------



## DKAngel (Nov 19, 2021)

TheCasketMan said:


> Hopefully we get a Windows port.


why when pcsx2 pretty much emulates the ps2 really well


----------



## DKAngel (Nov 19, 2021)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> Shady or not it's a hot subject, PS2 Emulation is already somewhat messy on PC so mobile users have one of two options atm, use an extremely slow and heavily WIP safe emulator (Play!) or use a shady, paid and very likely malicious but much more (in comparasion) efficient hackjob (DamonPS2). Time will tell if this is just fluff or an actual step in the right direction, but it's noteworthy either way imo as it's promising a lot of things if true.


ps2 emulation on the pc isnt messy at all, the amount of games that pcsx2 runs is unbelivable


----------



## rantex92 (Nov 19, 2021)

Peninsula said:


> Don't hold your breath. This emulator recommends a Snapdragon 845 SoC which is significantly more powerful than the Switch's Tegra X1.


the question is how long can it keep the speed?!  look up some benchmarks most flagship phones (like s21 ultra) are more like flagship potatos after half an hour of intense using(emulating/gaming/editing) these phones are only build for "quick" heavy workloads


----------



## vincentx77 (Nov 19, 2021)

Hopefully we'll see a decent port to iOS soon, especially since this is open source.


----------



## lingbergh (Nov 19, 2021)

I hope there will be a Switch port,  without running Android.


----------



## ganons (Nov 19, 2021)

lingbergh said:


> I hope there will be a Switch port,  without running Android.



Never happening with that ancient CPU


----------



## NeoGranzon (Nov 19, 2021)

Hopefully well,i still have some games to complete for PS2 and that there aren't any on PS Vita and Nintendo Switch.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 19, 2021)

android can't even run dolphin properly at 1080p and that's on the shield pro the most powerful android device you can get. so a ps2 emu for android I can just imagine how slow it will run!


----------



## Guacaholey (Nov 19, 2021)

ganons said:


> Never happening with that ancient CPU


It's got nothing to do with that, because people have used far older CPUs with great effect for PS2 emulation. It's because it's a fairly weak CPU and there's not a whole lot of RAM in the Switch.


----------



## Brawl345 (Nov 19, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> Seeing it in action could give it a bit of credibility:



Yeah that's definitely stolen PCSX2 source code. I just noticed that the name is also similar lol. He doesn't even show the menu....?


----------



## Scarlet (Nov 19, 2021)

Brawl345 said:


> Yeah that's definitely stolen PCSX2 source code. I just noticed that the name is also similar lol. He doesn't even show the menu....?


You say stolen, but if they release sauce and play by the rules of the licence, isn't this like, the point of open sauce software?


----------



## Brawl345 (Nov 19, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> You say stolen, but if they release sauce and play by the rules of the licence, isn't this like, the point of open sauce software?


I would be surprised if they release anything but I don't expect it. These teasers seem like a typical sketchy project, there is no need to hype it up.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Nov 19, 2021)

I hope this gets ported over to Apple silicon. The performance on M1 Max would be absolutely insane. Heck, even when Dolphin ran on iOS, it was at least as good as running native iOS games...plus the dolby audio


----------



## cashboxz01 (Nov 19, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> You say stolen, but if they release sauce and play by the rules of the licence, isn't this like, the point of open sauce software?


Yea but the current PCSX2 team has a fragile ego. They somehow want no one else to fork the emulator, but at the same time they don't want to work on it themselves...so they always try to spin a fork as stolen code. If team PCSX2 were serious about keeping the project alive, we'd have already seen a retroarch core as well as at least 1 iOS IPA of it.

My guess is that the people who are opposed to it being forked aren't the people who started then project with the intention of making it open source...after all, a huge number of people have contributed to the project over the years.


----------



## ganons (Nov 19, 2021)

Guacaholey said:


> It's got nothing to do with that, because people have used far older CPUs with great effect for PS2 emulation. It's because it's a fairly weak CPU and there's not a whole lot of RAM in the Switch.



So CPU is the problem, the dev even said the same thing


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Nov 19, 2021)

If this is legit, I'll definitely be trying it out. DamonPs2 be damned.


----------



## Brawl345 (Nov 19, 2021)

cashboxz01 said:


> They somehow want no one else to fork the emulator, but at the same time they don't want to work on it themselves


They have other priorities besides porting to ungrateful Android users.


----------



## Plazorn (Nov 19, 2021)

Do you think the Retroid Pocket 2 will run this?


----------



## YoureALoser (Nov 19, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> android can't even run dolphin properly at 1080p and that's on the shield pro the most powerful android device you can get. so a ps2 emu for android I can just imagine how slow it will run!


The Shield TV is far from the most powerful android you can get lmfao. The tegra x1 is almost a decade old & was never relevant.


----------



## YoureALoser (Nov 19, 2021)

Guacaholey said:


> It's got nothing to do with that, because people have used far older CPUs with great effect for PS2 emulation. It's because it's a fairly weak CPU and there's not a whole lot of RAM in the Switch.


False. It is because the cpu is weak & outdated, has nothing to do with the amount of ram. The tegra x1 is damn near a decade old.


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Nov 19, 2021)

Hope my snapdragon 460 can run this emulator.


----------



## Inola13 (Nov 19, 2021)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> _*insert p3p joke*
> (wait that's the point of your comment isn't it.)_
> 
> FES is better for the most part anyways though


P3P has femc and doesn't have the answer, so it kinda is a toss up of which is better when you really think about it lol


----------



## 64bitmodels (Nov 19, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> android can't even run dolphin properly at 1080p and that's on the shield pro the most powerful android device you can get. so a ps2 emu for android I can just imagine how slow it will run!


uh phones have come a long way since the shield pro. a S21 ultra can run dolphin @ 1080p no problem


----------



## danny19901 (Nov 19, 2021)

Does anyone have the alpha APK? It's nice that there's a 3rd contender for Android I mean we have DamonPS2, Play! & Now this so far Damon is most playable and Play! Is slowly coming together even on PC Play! doesn't run amazing but it's nice it has vulkan support

Sent from my M2011K2G using Tapatalk


----------



## Guacaholey (Nov 19, 2021)

YoureALoser said:


> False. It is because the cpu is weak & outdated, has nothing to do with the amount of ram. The tegra x1 is damn near a decade old.


Being outdated has nothing to do with it. People comfortably run PCSX2 on hardware much older than the Switch's.


----------



## Shahaan (Nov 19, 2021)

Guacaholey said:


> Being outdated has nothing to do with it. People comfortably run PCSX2 on hardware much older than the Switch's.


So the Switch is Tegra based
That makes it older
Just because it released in 2017 doesn't mean it was cutting edge, after all it had to be cost effective
Also CPU architecture is different
Apples to oranges here


----------



## Shahaan (Nov 19, 2021)

Brawl345 said:


> I would be surprised if they release anything but I don't expect it. These teasers seem like a typical sketchy project, there is no need to hype it up.


Taki Udon is a reputable emulation channel
He has no direct affiliation with the project but they reached out to him to do it, and prior to that on the announcement page I believe on emulators on android mods verified that it is indeed real you're being a pessimist when the proof is right in front of your face more work just needs to be done for it
I mean if you were going to release a big project like this you'd hype it up as well yes?
This is a big thing the android emulation community has been clammering for over the last few years so they'll rightfully hype it up as they please


----------



## Shahaan (Nov 19, 2021)

DKAngel said:


> ps2 emulation on the pc isnt messy at all, the amount of games that pcsx2 runs is unbelivable


PCSX2 is pretty messy imo but software fixes many of the issues but some still stand
They focused on compatibility and speed and getting there took some work around, lots of hacks in the mix now this doesn't matter to the average user but also a lot of games may be playable but have had long standing bugs in hardware mode like video garbage I'm the corners of the screen and such. I get it all the games are in playable not perfect but I think some of these could stand to use improvement, the more glaring ones anyway
Every time I play a game there I have to make sure I check the wiki per game and change the settings to account for any bugs and there's always some bigger issues.
The default controller plug in is spotty and as I see it the devs removed the option to use others
I've always had an issue with bad framepacing and it's very sensitive to if you do other things on your desktop, and there's also no form of de-interlacing yet unless you use patches
There goes my rant and that's all, PCSX2 is a very commendable emulator just not one I think should be on a pedestal


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Nov 19, 2021)

Shahaan said:


> PCSX2 is pretty messy imo but software fixes many of the issues but some still stand
> They focused on compatibility and speed and getting there took some work around, lots of hacks in the mix now this doesn't matter to the average user but also a lot of games may be playable but have had long standing bugs in hardware mode like video garbage I'm the corners of the screen and such. I get it all the games are in playable not perfect but I think some of these could stand to use improvement, the more glaring ones anyway
> Every time I play a game there I have to make sure I check the wiki per game and change the settings to account for any bugs and there's always some bigger issues.
> The default controller plug in is spotty and as I see it the devs removed the option to use others
> ...


This, i'm forced to use launchbox just so i don't have to swap settings EVERY time i want to play a different game because apparently game profiles didn't matter to the devs, and i can't even fucking run xenosaga at 60fps on my current setup. it works yes, it's good yeah, but perfect? fuck no.


----------



## Bazooka_Face (Nov 19, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 285545​
> The PlayStation 2 emulation scene has just seen the arrival of a new surprise contender. AetherSX2 is a PS2 emulator that runs on Android devices, and is set to release relatively soon. It comes from a new developer named Tahlreth, and while very little is known about the history of how AetherSX2 came to be, certain YouTubers have been given a alpha build of the emulator to show off the performance of PlayStation 2 games. Titles like Devil May Cry, Shadow of the Colossus, God of War, and Final Fantasy X are shown off, even running at fairly smooth framerates. The emulator is said to perform best when used with phones that have Snapdragon SoCs, and has wide compatibility with the PS2's library.
> 
> A beta build is planned for release sometime soon, where users will be able to get it from the Google Play Store and test it out, prior to a full launch.
> ...


If you say the ps2 is an extremely complex and powerful device, even by today's standards, does that mean that the psp is too? the psp is proven time and time again to be more capable and powerful than the ps2, so I would only assume that it is extremely complex and powerful as well.


----------



## Guacaholey (Nov 20, 2021)

Shahaan said:


> So the Switch is Tegra based
> That makes it older
> Just because it released in 2017 doesn't mean it was cutting edge, after all it had to be cost effective
> Also CPU architecture is different
> Apples to oranges here


Agreed on the last two points.


Bazooka_Face said:


> If you say the ps2 is an extremely complex and powerful device, even by today's standards, does that mean that the psp is too? the psp is proven time and time again to be more capable and powerful than the ps2, so I would only assume that it is extremely complex and powerful as well.


The PSP is incredibly easy to emulate by comparison. There were a lot of 2.5D PSP games that were almost playable on my Xperia Play when PPSSPP first launched. FWIW I wouldn't agree with the claim it's powerful by today's standards. It was more quirky than anything else.


----------



## DKAngel (Nov 20, 2021)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> This, i'm forced to use launchbox just so i don't have to swap settings EVERY time i want to play a different game because apparently game profiles didn't matter to the devs, and i can't even fucking run xenosaga at 60fps on my current setup. it works yes, it's good yeah, but perfect? fuck no.


you know the point of emulation is to emulate the system, and not really to go beyond that, ps2 isnt 60fps, all these extra filters etc etc are bonuses so why should the dev care about it? if it runs as intended then its done its job, and concidering i have barely come across a game that does not run well


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Nov 20, 2021)

64bitmodels said:


> uh phones have come a long way since the shield pro. a S21 ultra can run dolphin @ 1080p no problem


True, makes me wonder why Nvidia never bothered making a Shield TV 2? i understand most android tv manufactures focuses on making them cheaply as possible and selling them to the common denominator but it would be nice to have some sorta Snapdragon equivalent at the very least.


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Nov 20, 2021)

Shahaan said:


> PCSX2 is pretty messy imo but software fixes many of the issues but some still stand
> They focused on compatibility and speed and getting there took some work around, lots of hacks in the mix now this doesn't matter to the average user but also a lot of games may be playable but have had long standing bugs in hardware mode like video garbage I'm the corners of the screen and such. I get it all the games are in playable not perfect but I think some of these could stand to use improvement, the more glaring ones anyway
> Every time I play a game there I have to make sure I check the wiki per game and change the settings to account for any bugs and there's always some bigger issues.
> The default controller plug in is spotty and as I see it the devs removed the option to use others
> ...


I agree! farrrr from a perfect emulator and there's still alot of games on PlayStation 2 that doesn't emulate properly at all like Flower, Sun & Rain for example.


----------



## DKAngel (Nov 20, 2021)

SwitchStation3P said:


> I agree! farrrr from a perfect emulator and there's still alot of games on PlayStation 2 that doesn't emulate properly at all like Flower, Sun & Rain for example.


you know it plays fine in software rendering mode not hardware?
the ps2 was a pretty complex system to emulate hence why the lack of emulators, pcsx2 is still hands down the best


----------



## DKAngel (Nov 20, 2021)

cashboxz01 said:


> Yea but the current PCSX2 team has a fragile ego. They somehow want no one else to fork the emulator, but at the same time they don't want to work on it themselves...so they always try to spin a fork as stolen code. If team PCSX2 were serious about keeping the project alive, we'd have already seen a retroarch core as well as at least 1 iOS IPA of it.
> 
> My guess is that the people who are opposed to it being forked aren't the people who started then project with the intention of making it open source...after all, a huge number of people have contributed to the project over the years.


umm they work on it quite  regularly do u not follow the daily build bot? and also its thier emu they can do what they want with it, plenty of other emus that are closed source. a fork isnt stolen code, but in past times people have ripped off their work, claimed it as thier own and given no credit of course they are going to be pissed. and there is an alpha core, but considering there is so much non portable code in the emulator they cant just click their fingers overnight and rewrite it just for retro arch


----------



## cashboxz01 (Nov 20, 2021)

DKAngel said:


> umm they work on it quite  regularly do u not follow the daily build bot? and also its thier emu they can do what they want with it, plenty of other emus that are closed source. a fork isnt stolen code, but in past times people have ripped off their work, claimed it as thier own and given no credit of course they are going to be pissed. and there is an alpha core, but considering there is so much non portable code in the emulator they cant just click their fingers overnight and rewrite it just for retro arch


Ok, so point out one single official build for Android. It's been well over a decade, after all, since Android OS was able to get emulators. Or iOS. Or any ARM-based release.

 Just like people are going to use ISOs for games of abandoned hardware on modern hardware, they're going to find a way to run abandoned software on modern hardware.

I honestly have no sympathy for teams who abandon their software, and it gets taken over by someone else. And yes, for the most part, PCSX2 has been abandoned, since its mostly incompatible with modern non-x86 CPU's. PCSX2 has not been properly maintained for the good part of the last decade. The UI is horrible, and the code is all over the place. There isn't enough people working on it to even make a proper retroarch core or to update the UI of the standalone emulator. They should take a lesson from Dolphin.


----------



## DKAngel (Nov 20, 2021)

cashboxz01 said:


> Ok, so point out one single official build for Android. It's been well over a decade, after all, since Android OS was able to get emulators. Or iOS. Or any ARM-based release.
> 
> Just like people are going to use ISOs for games of abandoned hardware on modern hardware, they're going to find a way to run abandoned software on modern hardware.
> 
> I honestly have no sympathy for teams who abandon their software, and it gets taken over by someone else. And yes, for the most part, PCSX2 has been abandoned, since its mostly incompatible with modern non-x86 CPU's. PCSX2 has not been properly maintained for the good part of the last decade. The UI is horrible, and the code is all over the place. There isn't enough people working on it to even make a proper retroarch core or to update the UI of the standalone emulator. They should take a lesson from Dolphin.


but they arnt coding for android, its a x86/64 based emulator, latest full release was last year and well looking at the build bot its very very active https://pcsx2.net/download/development/dev-windows.html. so not sure why u think they have abandoned it at all , the ui is basic and simple and bloody easy as to use. and i say again, they have built it only for x86/64 who gives a toss about arm its up to them, u want to port it to arm you go right ahead. and maybe they dont want to make a retroarch core? does it really matter that much


----------



## cashboxz01 (Nov 20, 2021)

DKAngel said:


> but they arnt coding for android, its a x86/64 based emulator, latest full release was last year and well looking at the build bot its very very active https://pcsx2.net/download/development/dev-windows.html. so not sure why u think they have abandoned it at all , the ui is basic and simple and bloody easy as to use. and i say again, they have built it only for x86/64 who gives a toss about arm its up to them, u want to port it to arm you go right ahead. and maybe they dont want to make a retroarch core? does it really matter that much


Clearly it matters to you as someone who sees this Android fork of the emulator as an attack on the PCSX2 team


----------



## DKAngel (Nov 20, 2021)

cashboxz01 said:


> Clearly it matters to you as someone who sees this Android fork of the emulator as an attack on the PCSX2 team


I dont care if they forked it as long as credit is given where credit is due . good on them for making it work , im just rebutting how much you seem to hate the original pcsx2 builds as everything you have said about pcsx2 is pretty much false and how much u seem to demand that they make u an android or retroarch port when they clearly dont have to.
now bad ui's = retroarch now thats an over complicated mess lol


----------



## cashboxz01 (Nov 20, 2021)

DKAngel said:


> I dont care if they forked it as long as credit is given where credit is due . good on them for making it work , im just rebutting how much you seem to hate the original pcsx2 builds as everything you have said about pcsx2 is pretty much false and how much u seem to demand that they make u an android or retroarch port when they clearly dont have to.
> now bad ui's = retroarch now thats an over complicated mess lol


Retroarch is by far the easiest UI to use if you've ever used the XMB from PSP or PS3. You just add a playlist for every system, and it pretty much takes care of itself.


----------



## player594 (Nov 20, 2021)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> This, i'm forced to use launchbox just so i don't have to swap settings EVERY time i want to play a different game because apparently game profiles didn't matter to the devs, and i can't even fucking run xenosaga at 60fps on my current setup. it works yes, it's good yeah, but perfect? fuck no.


I use Spectabis for Pcsx2. It's a great frontend.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 22, 2021)

cashboxz01 said:


> Ok, so point out one single official build for Android. It's been well over a decade, after all, since Android OS was able to get emulators. Or iOS. Or any ARM-based release.
> 
> Just like people are going to use ISOs for games of abandoned hardware on modern hardware, they're going to find a way to run abandoned software on modern hardware.
> 
> I honestly have no sympathy for teams who abandon their software, and it gets taken over by someone else. And yes, for the most part, PCSX2 has been abandoned, since its mostly incompatible with modern non-x86 CPU's. PCSX2 has not been properly maintained for the good part of the last decade. The UI is horrible, and the code is all over the place. There isn't enough people working on it to even make a proper retroarch core or to update the UI of the standalone emulator. They should take a lesson from Dolphin.


The gui isn't horrible, it's probably your device that sucks. Pcsx2 is fine.


----------



## crazyseandx (Nov 24, 2021)

So would, say, a Revvl 5G work with this emulator?


----------



## 7bbbbbbb (Nov 24, 2021)

Soon we'll see how it runs...


----------



## scoobydude51 (Nov 24, 2021)

PCSX2 is aware of this new emulator and actually supports it!

https://pcsx2.net/301-aethersx2-pcsx2-mobile.html


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Nov 25, 2021)

scoobydude51 said:


> PCSX2 is aware of this new emulator and actually supports it!
> 
> https://pcsx2.net/301-aethersx2-pcsx2-mobile.html


And so begins a new, clean age of PS2 emulation on Android. (gonna add this to my post that was speculating about the origin and possibility of Aethersx2 back at the first page so more people see it if you don't mind.(


----------



## scoobydude51 (Nov 26, 2021)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> And so begins a new, clean age of PS2 emulation on Android. (gonna add this to my post that was speculating about the origin and possibility of Aethersx2 back at the first page so more people see it if you don't mind.(



I don’t mind at all. Go right ahead.


----------



## izy (Dec 4, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> android can't even run dolphin properly at 1080p and that's on the shield pro the most powerful android device you can get. so a ps2 emu for android I can just imagine how slow it will run!


you do realise it isnt
it still uses the tegra X1+

unless you saying that the switch has one of the most power mobile gpus on market alongside it lmao

its vastly outdated and outperformed by the 888 and even my Google Tensor chip



also on that not the Tensor uses a Mali GPU which aether says mali doesnt support vulkan
but my gpu has vulkan 1.2  api support so thats interesting

lul nvm the tensor chip dosent have proper opengl/vulkan support in this current alpha release which is ironic since the gpu supports both and is more power for 3d than the snapdragon


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Dec 4, 2021)

izy said:


> you do realise it isnt
> it still uses the tegra X1+
> 
> unless you saying that the switch has one of the most power mobile gpus on market alongside it lmao
> ...


Yeah, it's bold of him to assume the shield TV boasts the strongest gpu, a few years ago perhaps but this is late 2021. and people are getting pretty solid performance with the newer snapdragons with Aether now that it's out. i swear some people just don't understand the mobile hardware side of things.


----------



## izy (Dec 5, 2021)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> Yeah, it's bold of him to assume the shield TV boasts the strongest gpu, a few years ago perhaps but this is late 2021. and people are getting pretty solid performance with the newer snapdragons with Aether now that it's out. i swear some people just don't understand the mobile hardware side of things.


yeah software emu on my pixel 6 pro pretty solid
open gl works with 4x scaling at full speed but is buggy rendering
vulkan loads but its really buggy like black/white etc

dolphin works perfect with vulkan on it full speed with scaling so its just a early dev build thing


----------



## Morricorne (Dec 5, 2021)

I start tested this emu yesterday on my Motorola Ibiza snapdragon 480. 
Final Fantasy X work almost full speed. Sometimes drop to 60/70. Resident Evil outbreak work on full speed. Fatal Frame 2 work on full speed. And its only alpha emulator build. Nice


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Dec 7, 2021)

AtomSmasherMazionga said:


> If this is legit, I'll definitely be trying it out. DamonPs2 be damned.


This is running on my galaxy s20fe and so far so good on whatever game i try


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 21, 2021)

Latest update just released on Alpha 720. *Klonoa 2* fixed like green winged balloons bug already fixing and others!  Here is the changelog:


----------



## michele59 (Jan 12, 2022)

Tested all original gameboyadvance games on aethersx2 on your android phone i've got:

```
007 - Everything or Nothing (U): works perfect.
Driv3r (E): Runs full speed, but has some issues with the Intro video and other things there. Graphic glitches and lag.
Driv3r (J): Nothing runs, just crashes and makes distort audio loop before starting the 3th mission. Game has many gfx glitches on screen and heavy slowdown.
Sims 2 (E)&(U): works perfect.
Sims 2 - Pets (E)&(U): works perfect.
Winter Sports (J): works perfect.
```


----------



## cobjak (Jan 31, 2022)

Someone got a list of playable game (like kingdom hearts) and settings to play with correct fps? 

I'm looking for the same with gamecube games also


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 17, 2022)

I tested it on my Android Mobile. Impressive. Klonoa 2 is fast and fully playable! And Mega Man X: Command Mission as well. No problem.


----------

